# Whitening Shampoo on Multi Colored Dog?



## doxstr (Sep 16, 2013)

Riley is what we believe to be a Sheltie / Papillon mix. When we first got him he had a HUGE paw licking thing going on. Not entirely sure if it is allergy related or due to anxiety, or both. Now that he's settled in and is on a high quality food it has thankfully decreased drastically but he still does it a bit. However, this licking/chewing has turned what should be white paws orange. I have never used any type of whitening shampoo. Would that be the best bet to get the stains off of his feet? He is tri-colored so I don't want it to effect the rest of him. 

Thanks!


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

Most whitening shampoos won't do any harm to other colors, some even enhance them as well. Your average whitening shampoo doesn't actually remove the stains any better than a regular shampoo, it just makes it appear as if it is whiter. The stains from licking and chewing are often really stubborn and difficult to get rid of. I've heard a lot of good things about Crystal White by EZ-Groom. You heat it to activate the enzymes which actually break down the proteins that cause the staining instead of just covering it up.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

We use a whiting shampoo sometimes on our red Merle Aussie. The whit looks amazing but the rest of him gets shinier and a richer color as well


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I use a bluing shampoo on my partly white show dogs. As long as you get one that does not contain peroxide or other bleaching agents, they will either do nothing to other colors, or enhance them as well. Either way, you can't go wrong!


----------



## stafinois (Jun 16, 2010)

If used too often I imagine it could dull the coat color a bit. Bluing shampoos are used by blondes to reduce the brassiness. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

